# Horch или Weltmeister Serino. Покупка.



## kreiser (21 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Есть возможность купить в отличном состоянии полный *Horch* или *Weltmeister Serino. Покупка для сына, учиться во втором классе музыкалки. 
Подскажите, какой инструмент выбрать.
Спасибо.
*


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Второй разумеется.Serino.


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2016)

Тоже остановился бы на Вельте


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Ой срочно закрывайте тему)), а то сейчас  проснется Vikatik,и тогда всем мало не покажется,Хорьхи это его слабость!


----------



## kreiser (21 Фев 2016)

*zet10*, zet10 писал:


> Ой срочно закрывайте тему)), а то сейчас  проснется Vikatik,и тогда всем мало не покажется,Хорьхи это его слабость!


Увидел тему Виталика)) за что ему благодарен и за Ваши ответы. Так и предполагал что Вельт посовременнее и получше.


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 12:09) писал:


> Ой срочно закрывайте тему)), а то сейчас  проснется Vikatik,и тогда всем мало не покажется,Хорьхи это его слабость!


Уже нет, как только увидел пластиковые клапана. Викатик больше не любитель Хорхов.
За что спасибо Зету и Веву.


----------

